# A dessert for you...  A strawberry dream...



## karaburun (Mar 1, 2005)

Erdbeertraum
Strawberry dream

Fruchtige Nachspeise
a fruity dessert


375 g Strawberrys (or other fruits)
90 g sugar (I think you need 200g)
1 Soupspoon Lemonjuice
200g Mascarpone (but you can take also creamy cheese)
200g low fat curd cheese
200 g yogurt 
 bowl of a half lemon 
1 Ts Bourbon vanillia or vanillia sugar
125 g whipped cream

Doing:

wash the strawberrys and cut 175 g in pieces. 20 g sugar, lemonjuice put together and wisk them with a (Puerierer/Zauberstab I don´t know the english word  ) (You make it to strawberrysauce...)  

Mascarpone, low fat curd cheese, 50 g sugar, the lemon bowl and the vanillia sugar and stear all together. Than you make the whipped cream  and stear it under. Now put the Strawberrysauce under the cream. Put it in a bowl. Cool it.

From the rest of the strawberrys you cut pieces and to bespread it with the left sugar and let  bespread it juice.

So. Next you put the strawberrys on the top of the cream.

Guten Appetit!

Tanja


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 1, 2005)

This sounds great.  Strawberries are my favorite fruit and I love cheese. 
I believe Puerierer in English is a blender.  
Thanks for the recipe I'm putting it into my recipe folder.


----------

